# Ceceo en America Latina?



## Andreas_Jensen

Hola todos!

Voy a intentar esto en español. Os pido perdón si soy totalmente sin talento .

Hoy he hablado con una chica danés que tiene un padre de Chile y entonces habla un poco español. Ha dicho que en Chile se pronuncia las c'es y las z'es (?) con un 'ceceo'  como en la mayoridad de España. Esto me suena un poco raro, ya que mi impresion es que en toda América Latina se pronuncia estas letras como las s'es. 

Entonces os queria preguntar si os pareceis que eso es el caso o si hay pequeñas diferencias entre las pronunciaciones. En paticulár lo que piensen los chilenos.

- Andreas


Ps: Podeis corregir mis errores, si teneis tiempo.


----------



## bb008

Hola! vivo en América del Sur, y hasta donde yo sé, el ceceo no lo usamos, qué parte de Chile lo usan mira de verdad lo ignoró, si hay algún chileno que nos pueda aclarar...


----------



## Jellby

"Ceceo" es pronunciar tanto las "c/z" como las "s" iguales (con el sonido del inglés "think").

La pronunciación de la mayor parte de España, que consiste en distinguir las "c/z" de las "s" no tiene nombre específico y ciertamente *no* es ceceo.


----------



## mjmuak

Yo recuerdo que un profesor en la universidad nos dijo que en algunas zonas de Hispanoamérica se ceceaba (no me refiero a la distinción s/z que se da en la mayor parte de Espana, sino a la pronunciación de "s" y "z" como "Z"), pero no recuerdo donde dijo que era una zona pequeña.d
saludos


----------



## mjmuak

!hola otra vez!

He encontrado esto en Wikipedia:

Por el vacío bibliográfico existente en torno al ceceo, muchas personas creen que este fenómeno es exclusivamente andaluz. Esta creencia no es totalmente correcta; el ceceo existe y ha existido siempre como rasgo dialectal o ideolectal en América latina. Pese a no disponer de datos concretos podemos afirmar que el ceceo convive, en mayor o menor medida, en todas aquellas regiones donde la /s/ tiene una articulación predorsal, es decir, aquellas zonas de Hispanoamérica en donde el fonema /s/ se articula con la punta de la lengua apoyada en la cara posterior de los dientes inferiores. Como decimos, este ceceo puede presentarse de forma ideolectal (como rasgo personal) en cualquier región de la lengua española y es considerado un defecto del habla (basándose en causas extralingüisticas). Dicho esto, existen diversas noticias dialectales que señalan áreas de ceceo en Puerto Rico, El Salvador, Nicaragua, Honduras, Venezuela, Colombia, Perú, Chile y Argentina. No obstante el ceceo hispanoaméricano se presenta de modo más irregular y aislado que en el andaluz, donde el fenómeno es uniforme desde Ayamonte (frente a la frontera portuguesa) hasta Roquetas de Mar ( Almería) y sobrepasa con toda probabilidad los tres millones de hablantes, por lo que la articulación ceceante suele asociarse, con propiedad, al español de Andalucía.


Sigo buscando a ver si encuentro dónde se da en América...


----------



## lamartus

Andreas_Jensen said:


> ¡Hola todos!
> 
> Voy a intentar esto en español. Os pido perdón si soy totalmente sin talento .
> 
> Hoy he hablado con una chica danesa que tiene un padre de Chile y entonces habla un poco en español. Ha dicho que en Chile se pronuncian las ces y las zetas (?) con un 'ceceo'  como en la mayoridad  mayoría de España. Esto me suena un poco raro, ya que mi impresión es que en toda América Latina se pronuncia estas letras como las eses.
> 
> Entonces os quería preguntar si os parecéis  parece que ese es el caso o si hay pequeñas diferencias entre las pronunciaciones. En paticular lo que piensen los chilenos.
> 
> Andreasas
> 
> 
> PsPs: Podéis corregir mis errores, si tenéis tiempo.quoteote]
> 
> Corregí lo errores porque lo pediste .
> 
> En cuanto al hilo, de acuerdo con Jellby en que eso no se llama ceceo (en la liga tienes la definición).
> 
> Si los chilenos pronuncian c y z como lo hacemos en algunos lugares de España... creo que no, pero deberían ser ellos los que te lo confirmen.
> 
> Saludos a todos.


----------



## bb008

lamartus said:


> Andreas_Jensen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ¡Hola todos!
> 
> Voy a intentar esto en español. Os pido perdón si soy totalmente sin talento .
> 
> Hoy he hablado con una chica danesa que tiene un padre de Chile y entonces habla un poco en español. Ha dicho que en Chile se pronuncian las ces y las zetas (?) con un 'ceceo'  como en la mayoridad  mayoría de España. Esto me suena un poco raro, ya que mi impresión es que en toda América Latina se pronuncia estas letras como las eses.
> 
> Entonces os quería preguntar si os parecéis  parece que ese es el caso o si hay pequeñas diferencias entre las pronunciaciones. En paticular lo que piensen los chilenos.
> 
> Andreasas
> 
> 
> PsPs: Podéis corregir mis errores, si tenéis tiempo.quoteote]
> 
> Corregí lo errores porque lo pediste .
> 
> En cuanto al hilo, de acuerdo con Jellby en que eso no se llama ceceo (en la liga tienes la definición).
> 
> Si los chilenos pronuncian c y z como lo hacemos en algunos lugares de España... creo que no, pero deberían ser ellos los que te lo confirmen.
> 
> Saludos a todos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al principio lo que tu estas explicando es lo que yo entendí, que yo sepa nunca he escuchado la forma de hablar de los españoles en América Latina, a menos que sea español, por supuesto, ahora si hay alguien que sabe más al respecto..., pero por mí parte no...
Click to expand...


----------



## roal

¡Hola Andreas!

Aquí tienes un enlace sobre el Ceceo y otro sobre el Seseo.

También échale un ojo a este hilo, seguro te aclara algunas dudas.

Y por último te comento que aquí en Venezuela se cumple lo del *seseo* en la mayoría de sus regiones, se trata de pronunciar "s", "c(e/i)" y "z" con el sonido de la "s". 


Saludos...


----------



## bb008

roal said:


> ¡Hola Andreas!
> 
> Aquí tienes un enlace sobre el Ceceo y otro sobre el Seseo.
> 
> También échale un ojo a este hilo, seguro te aclara algunas dudas.
> 
> Y por último te comento que aquí en Venezuela se cumple lo del *seseo* en la mayoría de sus regiones, se trata de pronunciar "s", "c(e/i)" y "z" con el sonido de la "s".
> 
> 
> Saludos...


 
Ahora lo veo claro, si es el cambiar la z por la s es otra cosa, pero voy a revisar los enlaces para aclarar mis dudas... Gracias


----------



## roal

bb008 said:


> Ahora lo veo claro, si es el cambiar la z por la s es otra cosa, pero voy a revisar los enlaces para aclarar mis dudas... Gracias


 
Siempre a la orden...


----------



## ieracub

Hola:

No, como norma general los chilenos no ceceamos ni distinguimos s/c/z. Seseamos, seguimos el patrón de pronunciación americano, pero es particularmente notoria la aspiración o pérdida de la /s/ de final de sílaba en todos los registros del habla, cultos e incultos. 

Iba a decir lo mismo que lo citado por mjmuak: puede darse el ceceo sólo como un rasgo personal, quizá más probable en zonas rurales, pero creo que no hay ninguna región que se caracterice por hacerlo.

Se considera en Chile un defecto de dicción y puede llegar a ser fuertemente condenado. Muchos niños que lo padecen después de cierta edad son tratados por especialista en trastornos del lenguaje, si se cuenta con los medios, claro. 

Saludos.


----------



## Pahuito

Andreas, no te preocupes por tu talento, que pareces tener bastante.
Soy chileno, vivo en Chile y voy a intentar responderte.

Antes que nada, tengo que aclarar que nuestro idioma se llama castellano, no español. En españa se hablan muchos idiomas y entre ellos el castellano, que se llama así por ser originario de la región de Castilla.

Los chilenos hablamos probablemente el peor español de América Latina.
Tenemos una pésima pronunciación y para muchos extranjeros es muy difícil entendernos. Incluso para hispanoparlantes.

Aquí nadie distingue entre la "C", la "S" y la "Z", y todas se pronuncian igual. La personas de menos educación las pronuncian como la "Z" de españa y las más educadas como la "S".

Pero tenemos muchos vicios de pronunciación más: confundimos la "R" con la "L", alargamos la "CH" haciendo que suene "SH", no pronunciamos la última sílaba de cada palabra, confundimos "TR" con "CH", etc., etc. etc.

Así es que te recomiendo fijarte más en la pronunciación de los bolivianos, los peruanos, los ecuatorianos y los argentinos, porque todos ellos han llegado a excelentes y bellas versiones del idioma castellano, perfectamente entendibles a hispanoparlantes de cualquier lugar del mundo, sin la complicada pronunciación del castellano original.

Por último, el castellano de España es usado por menos del 5% de los hispanoparlantes del mundo, así es que no te compliques con su aparatosa pronunciación. Si hablas castellano como los países que arriba te nombré, te éntenderán en cualquier lugar del mundo.

Pahuito


----------



## Argónida

Pahuito said:


> Andreas, no te preocupes por tu talento, que pareces tener bastante.
> Soy chileno, vivo en Chile y voy a intentar responderte.
> 
> Antes que nada, tengo que aclarar que nuestro idioma se llama castellano, no español. En españa se hablan muchos idiomas y entre ellos el castellano, que se llama así por ser originario de la región de Castilla.
> 
> Los chilenos hablamos probablemente el peor español de América Latina.
> Tenemos una pésima pronunciación y para muchos extranjeros es muy difícil entendernos. Incluso para hispanoparlantes.
> 
> Aquí nadie distingue entre la "C", la "S" y la "Z", y todas se pronuncian igual. La personas de menos educación las pronuncian como la "Z" de españa y las más educadas como la "S".
> 
> Pero tenemos muchos vicios de pronunciación más: confundimos la "R" con la "L", alargamos la "CH" haciendo que suene "SH", no pronunciamos la última sílaba de cada palabra, confundimos "TR" con "CH", etc., etc. etc.
> 
> Así es que te recomiendo fijarte más en la pronunciación de los bolivianos, los peruanos, los ecuatorianos y los argentinos, porque todos ellos han llegado a excelentes y bellas versiones del idioma castellano, perfectamente entendibles a hispanoparlantes de cualquier lugar del mundo, sin la complicada pronunciación del castellano original.
> 
> Por último, el castellano de España es usado por menos del 5% de los hispanoparlantes del mundo, así es que no te compliques con su aparatosa pronunciación. Si hablas castellano como los países que arriba te nombré, te éntenderán en cualquier lugar del mundo.
> 
> Pahuito


 
Pahuito, has dicho tantas cosas como si fueran verdades objetivas que sin embargo no son más que opiniones, que no sabría por dónde empezar...

El nombre de nuestro idioma es tanto castellano como español. Ambas denominaciones son correctas.

Lo de "mejor" o "peor" español no es más que eso, un juicio de valor sin ningún fundamento científico para quien sepa un poco de lingüística. Lo mismo para lo de las "bellas" versiones, está muy bien para hablar de gustos personales, pero nada más.

En cuanto a los "vicios de pronunciación": las distintas realizaciones de un mismo idioma no son vicios ni deformaciones, son todas igual de válidas y se dan en todos los idiomas, no sólo en el nuestro.


----------



## mjmuak

Totalmente de acuerdo con Argónida.

Saludos (también para los chilenos, que tan mal hablan )


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Suelo estar de acuerdo con la claridad de Argónida y en este caso también.
No se puede decir que Pablo Neruda o Gabriela Mistral hablaran un mal español.


----------



## roal

Argónida said:


> Pahuito, has dicho tantas cosas como si fueran verdades objetivas que sin embargo no son más que opiniones, que no sabría por dónde empezar...
> 
> El nombre de nuestro idioma es tanto castellano como español. Ambas denominaciones son correctas.
> 
> Lo de "mejor" o "peor" español no es más que eso, un juicio de valor sin ningún fundamento científico para quien sepa un poco de lingüística. Lo mismo para lo de las "bellas" versiones, está muy bien para hablar de gustos personales, pero nada más.
> 
> En cuanto a los "vicios de pronunciación": las distintas realizaciones de un mismo idioma no son vicios ni deformaciones, son todas igual de válidas y se dan en todos los idiomas, no sólo en el nuestro.


 
¡Hola a todos!

Primero, Pahuito, quiero darte la bienvenida al foro. Estoy de acuerdo con Argónida en cuanto a que muchas de las afirmaciones que hacemos son simplemente opiniones. 

Realmente hablar del mejor español o de la mejor pronunciación es algo muy subjetivo, a mí personalmente me gusta como hablamos los venezolanos, pienso que no tenemos ese "cantadito" que es característico en algunos países, aunque sí se percibe en algunas zonas del país, quizás deba referirme a la zona central cuando digo que me gusta nuestra forma de hablar o acento, ¡claro! tenemos nuestros errores, algunas veces solemos cortar las palabras, también hay personas que dicen que hablamos muy rápido .

Personalmente me gusta mucho la manera de hablar de los colombianos en Bogotá, ellos respetan mucho la pronunciación de las palabras, y vaya que si tienen cierto cantadito que para mí es agradable... En fin, es cuestión de opiniones, gustos, arraigos, etc. Necesitaríamos a un verdadero experto o basarnos en estadísticas bien sustentadas para saber donde, en cuanto a su mayoría de habitantes, se utiliza mejor el idioma, pero como dije anteriormente, es algo muy subjetivo.

Revisa el siguiente enlace, puede que los comentarios que observes te causen gracia: El_mejor_español_del _mundo


Saludos desde Venezuela...


----------



## Andreas_Jensen

Pahuito said:


> Antes que nada, tengo que aclarar que nuestro idioma se llama castellano, no español. En españa se hablan muchos idiomas y entre ellos el castellano, que se llama así por ser originario de la región de Castilla.
> 
> Los chilenos hablamos probablemente el peor español de América Latina.
> 
> Pahuito


 
No sería: "El peor castellano de América Latina"? 

No, en serio, gracias por tu explicacion. Es que mi novia es de Valladolid, entonces sé bien que la idioma realmente se llama castellano. Esto tambien es la razón por la que quiero hablar como los españoles, incluso sean pocos  ... Y por otro lado estan mas cercas de Dinamarca.

Me parece que la chica con que he hablado no tiene razón. Pero hay la posibilidad que su padre es mal educado, o tiene un defecto al hablar 

Gracias por vuestra ayuda!

- Andreas


----------



## ieracub

Hola, Pahuito, y ¡bienvenido a WR!

Lo que dices carece de toda validez lingüística y no se puede menos que estar en desacuerdo. Resulta paradojal que Argónida, mjmuak y PABLO, españoles, valoren el español chileno menos que un propio chileno. Gracias, chicos

No son pocos los que tienen esta opinión por acá, sin embargo. Algo ha ocurrido en la educación chilena que nos han metido esta idea en la cabeza. *¡IGNORANCIA PURA! *¿Dónde se ha visto que la linguística este preocupada de comparar dialectos para concluir que uno es mejor que otro? ¿Quién fue el idiota que propagó estas ideas por estos lados? ¡Al paredón!... perdón, un exabrupto lo del paredón, que lo de idiota e ignorante lo sostengo.

¡Pahuito, no compres esa idea! Tamaña estupidez no se ha visto jamás.



> Aquí nadie distingue entre la "C", la "S" y la "Z", y todas se pronuncian igual. La personas de menos educación las pronuncian como la "Z" de españa y las más educadas como la "S".


 Es cierto que la pronunciación /z/ es más frecuente en el nivel cultural más bajo, pero no es lo normal. La inmensa mayoría sesea.

Saludos, Pahuito, y te reitero mi bienvenida. Si sigues participando te darás cuenta de lo valioso de cada área dialectal del español (o del castellano, que es la misma cosa).

Saludos.

P.S.: Gracias también, roal, por tu aporte.


----------



## Betildus

¡Pahuito, bienvenido al foro!
Al parecer los chilenos nos demoramos en entrar a este hilo. Agradezco a los NO chilenos que nos han defendido. Es cierto que tenemos defectos pero nos has dejado por el suelo. También es una verdad que muchas personas pronuncian "Shile" y se usan muchos "chilenismos" y localismos pero también hay personas que, independiente de los garabatos, hablamos bien.
En lo personal, me cuesta entenderles a los españoles, quizás mucha diferencia entre s/z y por lo rápido que hablan pero tampoco aquí podría generalizar. Nuestros vecinos, los peruanos, hablan de lujo es cierto pero también puedo contarles a todos los foreros que estando fuera de Chile, hablando en forma "normal" no podían adivinar de dónde era. Me preguntaban si era española/colombiana/argentina etc, etc. 
Saludos.


----------



## lamartus

Pahuito said:


> Los chilenos hablamos probablemente el peor español de América Latina.
> Tenemos una pésima pronunciación y para muchos extranjeros es muy difícil entendernos. Incluso para hispanoparlantes.
> Aquí nadie distingue entre la "C", la "S" y la "Z", y todas se pronuncian igual. La personas de menos educación las pronuncian como la "Z" de españa y las más educadas como la "S".
> Pero tenemos muchos vicios de pronunciación más: confundimos la "R" con la "L", alargamos la "CH" haciendo que suene "SH", no pronunciamos la última sílaba de cada palabra, confundimos "TR" con "CH", etc., etc. etc.
> Por último, el castellano de España es usado por menos del 5% de los hispanoparlantes del mundo, así es que no te compliques con su aparatosa pronunciación. Si hablas castellano como los países que arriba te nombré, te éntenderán en cualquier lugar del mundo.



Después de lo que explicas sobre la forma de pronunciar en Chile ¿pretendes que creamos que los aparatosos somos nosotros? (solo estoy bromeando) 

Además, el castellano de España (no sé a qué te refieres con eso exactamente) de existir, lo hablaría aproximadamente el 10% de los castellanoparlantes y teniendo en cuenta que las mayores comunidades de habla son México y EEUU, creo España sería la que fuera inmediatamente detrás. 

Decía que no sé a que te refieres con el castellano/español de España porque nada tiene que ver mi pronunciación con la de un andaluz, un gallego o un toledano que me pilla mucho más cerca. Y no sabía que no me entendieran en cualquier lugar del mundo por no hablar como boliviana, ecuatoriana, peruana o argentina; de hecho, no he tenido nunca problemas para hacerme entender y te aseguro que a los chilenos que conozco se los entiende perfectamente en todos los contextos.

Me parece que a veces tendemos a exagerar nuestras diferencias y que realmente no nos separa tanto como nos quieren vender.

Te doy la bienvenida también, Pahuito, y ya verás como a través del foro acabas estando seguro de que todos nos entendemos y nos unen muchas más cosas que nos separan.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Betildus

Andreas_Jensen said:


> No sería: "El peor castellano de América Latina"?
> 
> No, en serio, gracias por tu explicacion. Es que mi novia es de Valladolid, entonces sé bien que la el idioma realmente se llama castellano. Estoa tambieén es la razón por la que quiero hablar como los españoles, incluso aunque sean pocos  ... Y por otro lado estaán maás cercas de Dinamarca.
> 
> Me parece que la chica con que he hablado no tiene razón. Pero hay existe la posibilidad que su padre es sea mal educado, o tiene un defecto al hablar
> 
> Gracias por vuestra ayuda!
> 
> - Andreas


 
Ya que lo has pedido, intentaré hacerte unas correcciones. En rojo.
Puede que la chica tenga razón.


----------



## Argónida

Andreas_Jensen said:


> No sería: "El peor castellano de América Latina"?
> 
> No, en serio, gracias por tu explicacion. Es que mi novia es de Valladolid, entonces sé bien que la idioma realmente se llama castellano. Esto tambien es la razón por la que quiero hablar como los españoles, incluso sean pocos  ... Y por otro lado estan mas cercas de Dinamarca.
> 
> Me parece que la chica con que he hablado no tiene razón. Pero hay la posibilidad que su padre es mal educado, o tiene un defecto al hablar
> 
> Gracias por vuestra ayuda!
> 
> - Andreas


 
Andreas, nuestro idioma tiene dos nombres y los dos son igualmente válidos: español y castellano. El uso de uno u otro depende sólo de gustos personales o costumbre.

Los españoles no hablamos todos de la misma manera, aunque por supuesto sí que hablamos todos el mismo idioma y nos entendemos. Si buscas una pretendida uniformidad en la forma de hablarlo, no la vas a encontrar: los de Valladolild lo hablan a su manera, los canarios a la suya, los andaluces a la nuestra... Y todas están bien o mal dependiendo de los errores que cometa cada hablante, no de las características propias de cada modalidad. Esto pasa igual en Gran Bretaña, en Estados Unidos y supongo que en Dinamarca, aunque desconozco el idioma.

Creo que con "mal educado" estás queriendo decir "con un bajo nivel cultural". No es lo mismo. En español, mal educado significa grosero, irrespetuoso... De todas formas, el ceceo y el seseo no tienen nada que ver con ninguna de las dos cosas. El que cecea no es ni un mal educado ni tiene un bajo nivel cultural, simplemente habla una modalidad del español determinada porque seguramente es la que aprendió en su familia y en su entorno, y es perfecto español, tanto como el del que sesea y el del que distingue s/z/c.

De nada.


----------



## Forero

Andreas_Jensen said:


> ...En pa*r*ticular lo que piensen los chilenos.





Pahuito said:


> Antes que nada, tengo que aclarar que nuestro idioma se llama castellano, no español. ... Incluso para hispanoparlantes. o sea castellanoparlantes


----------



## mirx

Pues yo estoy contigo Pahuito la verdad si hablan requetefeo. Y los que no me crean oigan a "Don Flansico en Sabao Gigante."





> Ieracub
> Es cierto que la pronunciación /z/ es más frecuente en el nivel cultural más bajo, pero no es lo normal. La inmensa mayoría sesea.


 
¿O sea qué alguna gente en Chile *si cecea*, y no se trata de problemas en el paladar o con la lengua?

En enlace mjmuak dice que en algunos países de centroamérica y América del Sur, hay ceceo. La verdad es que en México los únicos casos que conozco son de gente con alguna condición médica, y esto nada tiene que ver con el estrato social o la region de donde provengan.


----------



## Jellby

Pahuito said:


> Por último, el castellano de España es usado por menos del 5% de los hispanoparlantes del mundo, así es que no te compliques con su aparatosa pronunciación. Si hablas castellano como los países que arriba te nombré, te éntenderán en cualquier lugar del mundo.



¿Aparatosa? Sólo hay que distinguir entre "c/z" y "s", lo que nos permite saber si "cazamos ciervos" o "casamos siervos". Además, para un danés dudo que ninguna pronunciación resulte "aparatosa" 

Desde un punto de vista práctico (y subjetivo, claro), yo recomendaría aprender la pronunciación española, con distinción entre "c/z" y "s", luego es mucho más fácil convertirlo todo en "s", si hace falta, que al revés.

En cuanto a lo de que te entiendan en un sitio o en otro... en cualquier parte te entienden igual. Si hubiera algún problema sería el vocabulario y algunos giros, pero no la pronunciación.


----------



## lamartus

Pahuito said:


> perfectamente entendibles a hispanoparlantes de cualquier lugar del mundo, sin la complicada pronunciación del castellano original.



Se me pasó esto: con la "pronunciación del castellano original ¿te referías a la pronunciación de Cervantes, supongo? Casi mejor que esa no la use nadie para entenderse en el día a día .



Argónida said:


> Andreas, nuestro idioma tiene dos nombres y los dos son igualmente válidos: español y castellano. El uso de uno u otro depende sólo de gustos personales o costumbre.



Creo que Andreas bromeaba cuando dijo eso...



Jellby said:


> ¿Aparatosa? Sólo hay que distinguir entre "c/z" y "s", lo que nos permite saber si "cazamos ciervos" o "casamos siervos". Además, para un danés dudo que ninguna pronunciación resulte "aparatosa"
> En cuanto a lo de que te entiendan en un sitio o en otro... en cualquier parte te entienden igual. Si hubiera algún problema sería el vocabulario y algunos giros, pero no la pronunciación.



¡Amén! Y me atrevo a añadir que cada día estamos más en contacto así que tengo la impresión de que nos estamos haciendo muchos préstamos de palabras y giros muy interesantes.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

mjmuak said:


> No obstante el ceceo hispanoaméricano se presenta de modo más irregular y aislado que en el andaluz, donde el fenómeno es uniforme desde Ayamonte (frente a la frontera portuguesa) hasta Roquetas de Mar ( Almería) y sobrepasa con toda probabilidad los tres millones de hablantes, por lo que la articulación ceceante suele asociarse, con propiedad, al español de Andalucía.



Yo soy de Ayamonte y apuesto mi casa a que ni el 5% de la gente cecea, y seguro que son también la aplastante minoría en el resto del tramo que dice.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Yo no voy a dar porcentajes porque los desconozco, pero en Málaga se cecea, especialmente la población masculina y es un modo natural y normal de hablar en esta ciudad.
Es cierto que debido al escaso prestigio de tal pronunciación en el resto de España, muchos jóvenes universitarios o de nivel social más alto empiezan a hacer la distinción s,c,z, pero cualquiera que se dé una vuelta por Málaga puede comprobar que cecean los taxistas, los camareros, los dependientes de las tiendas etc. y los que vivimos aquí lo vemos como algo normal.

También conozco gente de Isla Cristina y Lepe en la costa de Huelva y no sé si es casualidad o no, pero cecean.


----------



## mjmuak

Dr. Quizá said:


> Yo soy de Ayamonte y apuesto mi casa a que ni el 5% de la gente cecea, y seguro que son también la aplastante minoría en el resto del tramo que dice.


 
Si no lo digo yo, es lo que dice la wikipedia, si tú dices que no se cecea  en Ayamonte, te creo.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

mjmuak said:


> Si no lo digo yo, es lo que dice la wikipedia, si tú dices que no se cecea  en Ayamonte, te creo.





PABLO DE SOTO said:


> También conozco gente de Isla Cristina y Lepe en la costa de Huelva y no sé si es casualidad o no, pero cecean.



En todos esos sitios se cecea. El caso es que (y esto lo veo en todas las fuentes) se habla como si fuera algo propio de todo el mundo menos de ciertas excepcions raras, cuando en verdad es que simplemente hay alguna gente que cecea, como hay alguna gente con ojos azules, y por lo que conozco de toda la costa sur, más o menos es así por toda ella. 

De hecho, de mi ciudad creo que ahora mismo sólo podría dar el nombre de una persona que cecea (el ceporro del alcalde). De Isla Cristina tampoco caigo... De Lepe sí conozco a varios, pero en verdad por aquí oigo tanto o más que de ceceo el "gegeo" (término que me tuve que inventar ante la pasmosa falta de documentación). Pero, vamos, que en general, acento andaluz casi todos, pero de ceceo, seseo o gegeo, los menos.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Dr. Quizá said:


> En todos esos sitios se cecea. El caso es que (y esto lo veo en todas las fuentes) se habla como si fuera algo propio de todo el mundo menos de ciertas excepcions raras, cuando en verdad es que simplemente hay alguna gente que cecea, como hay alguna gente con ojos azules, y por lo que conozco de toda la costa sur, más o menos es así por toda ella.
> 
> De hecho, de mi ciudad creo que ahora mismo sólo podría dar el nombre de una persona que cecea (el ceporro del alcalde). De Isla Cristina tampoco caigo... De Lepe sí conozco a varios, pero en verdad por aquí oigo tanto o más que de ceceo el "gegeo" (término que me tuve que inventar ante la pasmosa falta de documentación). Pero, vamos, que en general, acento andaluz casi todos, pero de ceceo, seseo o gegeo, los menos.


 
Las personas que conozco de esas localidades que conozco son de origen humilde (pescadores) y de entre cuarenta y sesenta años.
Son pocos,no más de quince y todos relacionados familiarmente.
Puedo hablar de Málaga con mayor propiedad.
Seguramente en esas localidades onubenses, ocurrirá como en las zonas urbanas donde los más jóvenes y los de mayor nivel social empiezan a distinguir los sonidos s, c, z por la razón que sea, influencia de la norma general castellana o el tradicional complejo de _hablar mal._
Quizá los manuales y las informaciones al uso deberían hacer mención al hecho que en Andalucía no todos cecean, que 
el ceceo y también el seseo están en regresión, especialmente en zonas urbanas y en la gente de mayor nivel educativo.


----------



## Argónida

En la provincia de Cádiz, que es lo que mejor conozco, el ceceo es el habla propia de muchos pueblos. Lo que pasa es que, ciertamente, está en regresión, pero no porque originariamente no fuera la forma de hablar de todo el mundo, sino porque por la influencia de medios de comunicación, centros de enseñanza, incluso presión social indirecta, la gente más joven lo abandona y normalmente lo sustituye por la distinción s/z/c. Yo sí me atrevo a decir que, dejando a un lado esa distinción "autoimpuesta", en la provincia de Cádiz es (o era) predominante el ceceo, con algunas zonas de seseo (la propia capital, por ejemplo).

Respecto al "jejeo" o "heheo" al que hacía referencia Dr.Quizá, es completamente cierto que existe en muchos sitios, y que es un fenómeno casi ignorado. Yo lo he oído también en algunos pueblos de la sierra gaditana y en la provincia de Granada como característica propia del habla de su gente.


----------



## mirx

> Dr. Quizá
> Yo soy de Ayamonte y apuesto mi casa a que ni el 5% de la gente cecea,





> PABLO DE SOTOYo no voy a dar porcentajes porque los desconozco, pero en Málaga se cecea, especialmente la población masculina y es un modo natural y normal de hablar en esta ciudad.





> ArgónidaEn la provincia de Cádiz, que es lo que mejor conozco, el ceceo es el habla propia de muchos pueblos. Lo que pasa es que, ciertamente, está en regresión, pero no porque originariamente no fuera la forma de hablar de todo el mundo, sino porque por la influencia de medios de comunicación, centros de enseñanza, incluso presión social indirecta, la gente más joven lo abandona y normalmente lo sustituye por la distinción s/z/c.


 

Qué bonito e interesante.

¿Alguien de *sudamérica o centroamérica* que sepa si hay ceceo o no en sus países?


----------



## soblue

roal said:


> ¡Hola a todos!
> 
> ...a mí personalmente me gusta como hablamos los venezolanos, pienso que no tenemos ese "cantadito" que es característico en algunos países...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos desde Venezuela...


 

Pues justamente nadie se da cuenta de su cantadito. A lo venezolanos que conozco personalmente y que he visto por televisión, pues se les nota mucho cantadito jaja todos tenemos nuestro cantadito, por ejemplo soy de Perú y para muchos en mi pais nosotros no tenemos ningún acento ni "cantadito" somos la regla jajaja pero eso es falso, es muy dificil darse cuenta uno mismo de su propio "cantadito".


----------



## xeneize

Quiero tan sólo añadir, refiriéndome a un comentario de alguno, que España sería el cuarto o quinto país por número de hispanohablantes que tengan el español como lengua materna, después de México, Colombia, Argentina, y, creo, EE.UU.
Pienso que a eso se refería el chico que comentó acerca de la oportunidad de privilegiar la norma americana más que aquella española, nada más.
De hecho, a pesar de las diferencias entre los distintos países, el español de América guarda una cierta semejanza global que lo distingue del de España, y es por su difusión decididamente mayor que hoy en día, exceptuando la mayoría de los estados de Europa, es la norma americana la más estudiada por quien aprende el español, un ejemplo sean los Estados Unidos. Esto, nada más, lo que no quita lustre al español de España, que lo tiene tanto como el americano, por supuesto.
Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

xeneize said:


> Quiero tan sólo añadir, refiriéndome a un comentario de alguno, que España sería el cuarto o quinto país por número de hispanohablantes que tengan el español como lengua materna, después de México, Colombia, Argentina, y, creo, EE.UU.



Según la Wikipedia (considerar con precaución) es el tercero, después de México y Colombia, aunque no especifica que sea como lengua materna.


----------



## xeneize

Jellby said:


> Según la Wikipedia (considerar con precaución) es el tercero, después de México y Colombia, aunque no especifica que sea como lengua materna.


 
Claro, en ese dato no se considera si lo es o menos como idioma materno, y por ende no se tienen en cuenta los que como idioma materno hablan catalán, gallego, vasco, que son varios millones en total, lo que haría bajar al español una plaza. No estoy seguro sobre los datos de los hablantes en EE.UU., que tendría que averiguar.


----------



## Jellby

xeneize said:


> Claro, en ese dato no se considera si lo es o menos como idioma materno, y por ende no se tienen en cuenta los que como idioma materno hablan catalán, gallego, vasco, que son varios millones en total, lo que haría bajar al español una plaza. No estoy seguro sobre los datos de los hablantes en EE.UU., que tendría que averiguar.



¿No hay también hablantes de otras lenguas en otros países? No digo que la proporción no sea mayor en España, pero digo yo que habría que tenerlo en cuenta.

De todas formas, prácticamente todos los hablantes de vasco, catalán, gallego, etc. hablas perfectamente castellano y pueden ser considerados bilingües al menos, o sea que no creo que hubiera que "restarlos".


----------



## lamartus

xeneize said:


> exceptuando la mayoría de los estados de Europa, es la norma americana la más estudiada por quien aprende el español, un ejemplo sean los Estados Unidos. Esto, nada más, lo que no quita lustre al español de España, que lo tiene tanto como el americano, por supuesto.



No sabía que hubiera normas distintas entre uno y otro lado del charco. De hecho, pensé que todas las Academias se habían puesto de acuerdo en publicar, hace un mes por cierto, una gramática común . 
El idioma es el mismo, señores, y el hecho de que unos lo canten, otros lo golpeemos, y otros no distingan entre "c" y "s" o cualquiera de esas peculiaridades que todos los hablantes tenemos, no lo hace diferente. Quien estudie español estudiará el mismo español allá donde vaya porque la norma sólo es una, y lo entenderemos todos como nos entendemos todos los días entre nosotros. 
Propongo que sigamos enriqueciéndonos los unos a los otros y dejémonos de discusiones absurdas sobre los que somos o dejamos de ser.

Salud a todos.


----------



## chaquira16

Dr. Quizá said:


> En todos esos sitios se cecea. El caso es que (y esto lo veo en todas las fuentes) se habla como si fuera algo propio de todo el mundo menos de ciertas excepcions raras, cuando en verdad es que simplemente hay alguna gente que cecea, como hay alguna gente con ojos azules, y por lo que conozco de toda la costa sur, más o menos es así por toda ella.
> 
> De hecho, de mi ciudad creo que ahora mismo sólo podría dar el nombre de una persona que cecea (el ceporro del alcalde). De Isla Cristina tampoco caigo... De Lepe sí conozco a varios, pero en verdad por aquí oigo tanto o más que de ceceo el "gegeo" (término que me tuve que inventar ante la pasmosa falta de documentación). Pero, vamos, que en general, acento andaluz casi todos, pero de ceceo, seseo o gegeo, los menos.


 
Estoy altamente sorprendida, Dr. Quizá de las afirmaciones que viertes en este mensaje, *en mi opinión* carentes de rigor científico; sin embargo te parece adecuado despreciar las fuentes que dices haber consultado que definen el ceceo como característica fundamental del dialecto andaluz.

Desde luego afirmar que alguna gente   cecea como alguna gente tiene ojos azules es mezclar churras con merinas, o sumar peras con manzanas. ¿Qué tiene que ver el rasgo físico con la convención lingüística? El lenguaje se aprende, el rasgo físico se hereda. Son distintas leyes.

 El ceceo es la neutralización de dos sonidos /s/ y /c +e,i , z/ (lamento no disponer en el teclado de la transcripción fonética de estas grafías). Los hablantes que solucionaron en /c,z/ son ceceantes; en cambio los que al neutralizar ambos sonidos  optaron por  /s/ son seseantes.
Nadie es pues, ceporro, por cecear, ni fino o cultivado por sesear.
Las causas de la neutralización en unas zonas geográficas en seseo y en otras en ceceo tienen que ver con causas lingüísticas ( como la influencia de otras lenguas en sustrato o en situación de predominio cultural) , y en cualquier caso las zonas rurales, que han sido más conservadoras, desde el punto de vista lingüístico, han mantenido el fenómeno ceceante, sin por ello considerarlo impropio. El seseo, que se ha extendido al español ultramarino, en  España sólo se ha conservado en una parte de la Andalucía occidental, y coexisten ambas neutralizaciones en Andalucía hasta el día de hoy. 
Hay bibliografía documentada de Atlas lingüísticos que puede consultarse fácilmente.

Por cierto lo de acento andaluz es un poquito impreciso, hablemos de rasgos dialectales.

Una última cuestión : ¿qué significa "gegeo"? Me gustaría saber cuáles son sus rasgos definitorios.

Saludos

Carmen


----------



## Dr. Quizá

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Las personas que conozco de esas localidades que conozco son de origen humilde (pescadores) y de entre cuarenta y sesenta años.
> Son pocos,no más de quince y todos relacionados familiarmente.
> Puedo hablar de Málaga con mayor propiedad.
> Seguramente en esas localidades onubenses, ocurrirá como en las zonas urbanas donde los más jóvenes y los de mayor nivel social empiezan a distinguir los sonidos s, c, z por la razón que sea, influencia de la norma general castellana o el tradicional complejo de _hablar mal._
> Quizá los manuales y las informaciones al uso deberían hacer mención al hecho que en Andalucía no todos cecean, que
> el ceceo y también el seseo están en regresión, especialmente en zonas urbanas y en la gente de mayor nivel educativo.



En verdad en la mayor parte de leperos ceceantes que conozco son universitarios de entre 25 y 30 años, así que supongo que ahí va a durar aún.






chaquira16 said:


> Estoy altamente sorprendida, Dr. Quizá de las afirmaciones que viertes en este mensaje, *en mi opinión* carentes de rigor científico; sin embargo te parece adecuado despreciar las fuentes que dices haber consultado que definen el ceceo como característica fundamental del dialecto andaluz.



Desde luego si a haber vivido casi 30 años en la zona o a haber atendido esta mañana a entre 20 y 30 personas y que ni una sola fuera ceceante no lo considera vd. rigor científico puede estar vd. segura de que esas afirmaciones, efectivamente, tienen nulo _rigor científico_. Entre otras cosas, porque no pretenden tenerlo. "Rigor empírico", es lo que tienen sin quererlo. O quizá sea que vd. no ha hecho un correcto análsis _científico_ de lo que ha leído.



> Desde luego afirmar que alguna gente   cecea como alguna gente tiene ojos azules es mezclar churras con merinas, o sumar peras con manzanas. ¿Qué tiene que ver el rasgo físico con la convención lingüística? El lenguaje se aprende, el rasgo físico se hereda. Son distintas leyes.



Pues sí: En cierto modo viene a ser como mezclar churras con merinas porque del total de esas ovejas sólo algunas son merinas  Por otra parte, aquí no sumamos peras con manzanas, sino con peros, si acaso.



> Nadie es pues, ceporro, por cecear, ni fino o cultivado por sesear.
> Las causas de la neutralización en unas zonas geográficas en seseo y en otras en ceceo tienen que ver con causas lingüísticas ( como la influencia de otras lenguas en sustrato o en situación de predominio cultural) , y en cualquier caso las zonas rurales, que han sido más conservadoras, desde el punto de vista lingüístico, han mantenido el fenómeno ceceante, sin por ello considerarlo impropio. El seseo, que se ha extendido al español ultramarino, en  España sólo se ha conservado en una parte de la Andalucía occidental, y coexisten ambas neutralizaciones en Andalucía hasta el día de hoy.
> Hay bibliografía documentada de Atlas lingüísticos que puede consultarse fácilmente.



El ceporro del [ahora ex] alcalde lo sería igualmente si fuera un "seporro", y vincular un hecho con otro es una observación _carente de rigor científico_ de lo que puse. Lo demás, es aproximadamente lo que ya sabía.



> Por cierto lo de acento andaluz es un poquito impreciso, hablemos de rasgos dialectales.



Realmente si pongo "acento andaluz" es que me refiero a acento andaluz, no a otra cosa a la que no mencione.



> Una última cuestión : ¿qué significa "gegeo"? Me gustaría saber cuáles son sus rasgos definitorios.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Carmen




Vaya, no seré yo quien se arriesgue a hacer una definición insuficientemente científica de tal fenómeno.

Con Dios, señora.


----------



## xeneize

Jellby, por supuesto que hay hablantes de otros idiomas en los demás países también.
No me entendiste, nadie "resta" los hablantes de catalán ni de vasco, y son considerados bilingües, ahora bien, quién sostuvo el contrario???

Yo hablé de estudios, que leí, sobre la proporción de los hablantes de español como PRIMERA LENGUA o LENGUA MATERNA.
Ahora bien, entre estos no caben los catalanes que como primera lengua hablan catalán, pero que saben también español, etc.
Ni los gallegos, vascos, en la misma situación, ni los peruanos, por ejemplo, que como primera lengua o lengua materna hablen quechua, y que por eso no dejan de hablar un perfecto español, ni los guaraníes, bla bla.
Todos esos están en el número de los hispanohablantes, pero no en él de los que lo hablan como primera lengua.
Eso es lo que dije yo, el resto lo pusiste vos..
Yo nunca dije que se tenien que contar para España nomás.
Sólo que en España hay más de estos. No más respecto a cualquier estado, eh. Acaso yo hablé de que Paraguay tiene más hablantes primera lengua que España? no me parece.
También para Paraguay se adoptaría el mismo criterio.
Por supuesto, Paraguay no viene a cuenta, ya que la población es muy inferior a la de España y no hay comparación.
Pero Argentina tiene casi la misma población que España.
Restando los hablantes que no tienen español como primera lengua, en España, Argentina la adelanta en cuanto a los hablantes de español como primera lengua, nada más, no respecto de los que hablen español correctamente, no respecto de los que sean bilingües, no respecto de los que hablen mejor ya que no se puede medir, no respecto de nada que no sea lo que puse: los que hablan español como primera lengua o lengua materna.
No es la clasificación de ningún campeonato, nada más que un dato informativo.
Espero haber sido claro lo suficiente, no había ningún intento polémico por mi parte.
Saludos


----------



## xeneize

Lamartus, quizás "norma" no sea la palabra más "políticamente correcta", pero muchos la usan, igual no se puede negar la presencia de dos variedades básica del español, la peninsular y la hispanoamericana.
El hecho de que il idioma sea uno, nadie lo pone en cuestión.
No me parece haber dado lugar a interpretaciones así drásticas en mi planteamiento.
El inglés también es uno, pero hay muchas variedades de inglés.
Para portugués, español, francés, y cuántos más idiomas, lo mismo.
El idioma siempre es uno, pero hay sub-variantes, o llámense como se quieran llamar.
Ningún lingüista ni los de la Academia nunca negaron esto, creo.
Nadie pone en cuestión que los hispanohablantes se entiendan.
Muchísimas expresiones o palabras, empero, no se entenderán, a menos que alguien no las haya estudiado con antelación. 
Si un extranjero estudia el español, no puede estudiar un "estándar", ya que no existe.
¿ Cuál estándar estudiaría? El de España? el de México? el de Argentina? los tres difieren.
Si estudia el de España y va a Argentina, por supuesto lo van a entender, quizás no entienda muchas cosas o le suenen raras muchas más, pero la comprensión normal está garantizada.
No se hablaba de comprensión, se hablaba de variedades distintas.
La riqueza del español está en estas variedades.
No se pueden callar o aminorar por temor a que un estudiante que no sabe español se asuste al enterarse de las diferencias que pueda haber.
Si alguien quiere aprender español, aprenderá las diferencias más básicas que pueda haber entre las distintas formas de la lengua, y luego se irá acomodando a las peculiaridades más propias del área de su interés.
Así, se puede también despertar más su interés o pasión, su curiosidad a saber cómo es que una palabra pueda significar "blanco" en España y "negro" en México, eso sí será un enriquecimiento único para un estudiante que ya haya franqueado los óbstaculos iniciales que el español, esta vez sí como idioma único, en sí mismo entraña, como cualquier otra lengua, desde luego.
Saludos


----------



## lamartus

> Lamartus, quizás "norma" no sea la palabra más "políticamente correcta", pero muchos la usan,



Norma es la palabra correcta, no sé si politicamente, pero sigue habiendo solo una norma para todos. 



> igual no se puede negar la presencia de dos variedades básica del español, la peninsular y la hispanoamericana.



¿Quién lo niega? Pero no agrupes el español de ¿hispanoamérica?, tienen mucha variedad también entre ellos. También dentro del español de España. La norma, aún así, es la misma.



> El inglés también es uno, pero hay muchas variedades de inglés.



Correcto. Y te aseguro que un Británico se entiende a duras penas con un Camerunés porque no hay una norma común.



> Para portugués, español, francés, y cuántos más idiomas, lo mismo.
> El idioma siempre es uno, pero hay sub-variantes, o llámense como se quieran llamar.



No son sub nada. No están sometidas, como tú bien dices no hay un estándar al que subsumirse. Son comunidades de habla, y dentro de estas hay variedades dialectales (te aseguro que en mi barrio existe una variedad muy particular, pero la norma sigue siendo una)




> Muchísimas expresiones o palabras, empero, no se entenderán, a menos que alguien no las haya estudiado con antelación.



Cierto. Pero creo que casi casi hay que restringir eso a jergas y giros lingüísticos muy concretos. Por lo demás, entre el español de Madrid y el de México D.F hay una coincidencia del 94% (evitando las jergas). La RAE hizo ese estudio este mismo año.



> Si un extranjero estudia el español, no puede estudiar un "estándar", ya que no existe.



Cierto también. Luego no debemos aconsejar ni asegurar que se debería preferir uno u otro ya que no existe uno u otro. Fuiste tú el que dijiste que los estudiantes preferirían uno sobre otro (aún no tengo clara la clasificación)



> Cuál estándar estudiaría? El de España? el de México? el de Argentina? los tres difieren.



No tanto



> No se hablaba de comprensión, se hablaba de variedades distintas.
> La riqueza del español está en estas variedades



¡Desde luego que sí! Por eso adoro mi idioma y este foro, pero la norma sigue siendo la misma para todos.



> No se pueden callar o aminorar por temor a que un estudiante que no sabe español se asuste al enterarse de las diferencias que pueda haber.
> Si alguien quiere aprender español, aprenderá las diferencias más básicas que pueda haber entre las distintas formas de la lengua, y luego se irá acomodando a las peculiaridades más propias del área de su interés.



No pretendo callar nada. Todos los que estudian español son conscientes de que hay distintas comunidades de habla. Pero eso no significa que haya distintas normas. A estas alturas, la norma sigue siendo una.



> Así, se puede también despertar más su interés o pasión, su curiosidad a saber cómo es que una palabra pueda significar "blanco" en España y "negro" en México, eso sí será un enriquecimiento único para un estudiante que ya haya franqueado los óbstaculos iniciales que el español, esta vez sí como idioma único, en sí mismo entraña, como cualquier otra lengua, desde luego.



Desde luego. Pero insisto... aunque usemos las palabras con distintas acepciones SON LA MISMA PALABRA, la norma es única y todas esas acepciones se localizan en el diccionario, en el mismo diccionario. El hecho de que usemos unas u otras ni siquiera depende de si estamos en una u otra latitud, muchas veces depende del pueblo en el que estés, no ya del país. 

Y solo para terminar, en el tema del bilingüismo discrepo también contigo. La primera lengua es la que uno aprende primero ¿no? En el caso de los lugares de España donde las lenguas oficiales son dos, la mayoría de la gente suele aprenderlas al mismo tiempo (salvo en contadas ocasiones), lo cual implica que ambas son lenguas maternas. Eso hasta donde yo conozco, pero claro, yo solo hablo castellano y a veces a duras penas...

Perdona si mi post parece duro, te aseguro que no es esa mi intención. Me encantan estos temas y a veces me apasiono demasiado. Espero sepas disculparme si hay algo que te hizo sentir mal.

Un saludo


----------



## mjmuak

Bueno, saliéndonos del tema un poco, he encontrado en la wikipedia esto sobre el _heheo:_
_Existe asimismo, una variedad en la realización de las sibilantes vulgarmente denominada como heheo, alternativa a las tres citadas (ceceo, seseo y distinción), aunque rara vez se halle fuertemente arraigada en una región concreta, siendo su distribución más bien heterogénea y registrándose de manera más bien ocasional, según la situación comunicativa y grado de relajación del hablante. Ésta consiste en la sistemática o muy frecuente aspiración de "s" /s/ y "z" /θ/, que daría lugar a la neutralización en un sonido único /h/, similar al de la jota aspirada andaluza: "¿sabes una cosa?" -> ¿habe' una coha? o simplemente abreviado a ¿habe'?, expresión casi lexicalizada como tal en el habla de algunas zonas como la capital y área metropolitana de Sevilla, aunque es también habitual en otras zonas de Andalucía. Aunque su distribución no se halla aún suficientemente estudiada, es un rasgo habitual en ciertas zonas rurales. Existen ciertos contextos conversacionales en los que es bastante frecuente el uso de ciertas formas heheantes (con un heheo muy suave) en todo el dominio dialectal como si transformado en hi o el mencionado habe que ha llegado a convertirse en una coletilla común en buena parte de Andalucía, usada por hablantes en los que no se manifiesta heheo en ningún otro contexto. _


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

El fondo de la cuestión del ceceo en Andalucía es que está mal visto socialmente, no solo en el resto de España, sino por algunos andaluces de la propia Andalucía ceceante y desde que alguien alcanza una posición social o eleva su nivel cultural ,es normal que se esfuerce por abandonar el ceceo o al menos utilizar dos registros, el ceceo en ambiente informal y la distinción en otro más elevado.
Por eso este rasgo está en regresión.
No tengo nada en contra ni a favor.Son los propios hablantes los que deciden lo que hacer con sus lenguas y cualquier andaluz puede hacer lo que desee con su modo de hablar sin que vaya a ser yo quien lo critique.
En otros lugares están orgullosos de sus rasgos dialectales, en Canarias están orgullosos de su seseo y lo consideran un rasgo de su identidad.
En Andalucía no es así.
Se tolera que un torero o un cantaor flamenco cecee, pero es motivo de burla que lo haga un alcalde como le pasaba a un conocido ex-alcalde jerezano.
Muchos andaluces de zonas ceceantes, cuando salen fuera de su tierra, se empeñan en demostrar que distinguen perfectamente c,z,y s.
Es comprensible que lo hagan por el estigma social que tiene el ceceo más allá de nuestra región.
Es un complejo con raíces históricas y sociales de muchos años.
Nadie cecea en la televisión autonómica andaluza, con excepción de humoristas o naturalmente cuando habla gente del pueblo.
El ceceo terminará quedando como el habla de las clases populares.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

mjmuak said:


> Bueno, saliéndonos del tema un poco, he encontrado en la wikipedia esto sobre el _heheo:_
> _Existe asimismo, una variedad en la realización de las sibilantes vulgarmente denominada como heheo, alternativa a las tres citadas (ceceo, seseo y distinción), aunque rara vez se halle fuertemente arraigada en una región concreta, siendo su distribución más bien heterogénea y registrándose de manera más bien ocasional, según la situación comunicativa y grado de relajación del hablante. Ésta consiste en la sistemática o muy frecuente aspiración de "s" /s/ y "z" /θ/, que daría lugar a la neutralización en un sonido único /h/, similar al de la jota aspirada andaluza: "¿sabes una cosa?" -> ¿habe' una coha? o simplemente abreviado a ¿habe'?, expresión casi lexicalizada como tal en el habla de algunas zonas como la capital y área metropolitana de Sevilla, aunque es también habitual en otras zonas de Andalucía. Aunque su distribución no se halla aún suficientemente estudiada, es un rasgo habitual en ciertas zonas rurales. Existen ciertos contextos conversacionales en los que es bastante frecuente el uso de ciertas formas heheantes (con un heheo muy suave) en todo el dominio dialectal como si transformado en hi o el mencionado habe que ha llegado a convertirse en una coletilla común en buena parte de Andalucía, usada por hablantes en los que no se manifiesta heheo en ningún otro contexto. _


 


Si el ceceo no está muy bien visto, el heheo se considera todavía peor.
Como siempre hay alguien a quien acusar de hablar peor, los propios ceceantes que son mal vistos por unos, ven mal el heheo.
El heheo, que Wikipedia explica perfectamente,se percibe como algo muy rural.
Yo lo he oído a gente de poco nivel cultural de una comarca determinada del interior de la provincia de Málaga y lo aplicaban a absolutamente todas las eses, ces y zetas.
Eran unos albañiles y recuerdo que hablaban de unas ventanas de *puvehé*, o sea de P.V.C.


----------



## xeneize

Norma es la palabra correcta, no sé si politicamente, pero sigue habiendo solo una norma para todos. 

Bueno, sí, pero....¿qué quiere decir eso? que se tiene que escribir _respecto_ y _selección_ en todos lados, por ejemplo, y no como hacen en portugués "seleçao" (en Brasil) y "seleççao" (en Portugal) o "theatre" (en Reino Unido y Australia) y "theater" (en EE.UU. y Canadá)
Si eso es la norma, entonces bien, el español tiene una única norma.
Si la norma es tutear a todos, no la tiene, se vosea también.
Si la norma es _vosotrear_, no la tiene, hay quienes _ustedean_ nomás.
Si para norma querés decir que la gramática es la misma, que yo sepa en inglés y portugués también lo es.
Pero en españa no lo ponen el préterito donde se pone en Argentina.
Para la _norma _española, no me parece sería correcto decir, si te llaman a casa, "No, mi hermano no está, recién salió, hace diez minutos".
Bueno, ahora me dirás que sí, lo considerás correcto.
Pero a mi manera de ver, eso no es la _norma_ o _pauta_ española.
"Luego de que me llamaron, decidí ir".....¿Te parece bien? ¿el _luego de_ estaría bien en tu _norma_?....
Para la Rae, norma es: "Conjunto de criterios lingüísticos que regulan el uso considerado correcto."
Así que, según los criterios españoles, ese uso, según yo, no es correcto.
Así que, la norma sería distinta.
Vos me dirás que los criterios en cuestión son TODOS los criterios del español de TODOS los rincones en que se hable Filipinas y Guinea Ecuatorial incluidas, y también TODAS las facetas que pueda haber, TODO Y MÁS.....
Ahhh, bueno, ahora sí caí en lo que es la "norma"...
O sea, que "norma" es una palabra comodín que bien hicieron los capitostes académicos a sacar a la luz, de manera que ningún descarado pudiera objetar que el español tendría más de una norma, no son boludos como los que rigen el inglés, ellos, ellos son bien avivados . 
Otra definición que da la Rae de norma: "Variante lingüística que se considera preferible por ser más culta."
Entonces, quedamos patas arriba, ya que entonces en español no habría _ninguna_ norma. O si no, vuelvo a decir, ¿cuál sería? la española? la mexicana? la argentina? ¿qué más?...


Quién lo niega? Pero no agrupes el español de ¿hispanoamérica?, tienen mucha variedad también entre ellos. También dentro del español de España. La norma, aún así, es la misma.

Seguro, sabés por qué no separé el español americano? Porque sino habría también que separar el andaluz, el de Cataluña, etc...
Por lo de norma, bueno, ya me expliqué.


Correcto. Y te aseguro que un Británico se entiende a duras penas con un Camerunés porque no hay una norma común.

¿Viste? ellos son más giles.... 
Que yo sepa, igual, en Camerún se entienden mal por la interferencia de idiomas africanos, porque la mayoría de los camerunenses hablan francés y no inglés, porque muchísimos de los que lo hablan lo chapurrean, al no hablarlo habitualmente, al no hablarlo como lengua materna, etc etc..
Igual pasa con el francés, en muchos estados africanos se habla como segundo idioma, y por eso la gente no lo habla muy bien, no por falta de una hipotética "norma".
En portugués, las variaciones son simplemente quizás algo más amplias de las que hay en español, de ahí el problema mayor a la hora de entenderse.
Pero, si la _norma única_ la tiene el español, el portugués también la tiene.
O si no, ninguno de los dos.
Por cierto, un británico y un australiano, que según vos no tendrían norma, esos incultos , se entienden bien. A mi parecer, igual o mejor que un español y un argentino.
Luego, depende de las personas, por supuesto.



4) Todo perfecto. A parte de lo de "norma".
Por cierto, en español americano hay 5 personas gramáticales (yo, tú/vos, él/ella, nosotros, ustedes).
En aquél peninsular, 6 (yo, tú, él/ella, nosotros, vosotros, ustedes).
Cuál es la "norma" del español? 5 o 6 personas??
Si ni siquiera hay acuerdo en esto, es una norma bien renga.
Mejor, a estas alturas, hubiera sido no tener norma.....¿no coincidís?
Los anglófonos no tienen, pero por lo menos nadie los desquicia con eso....


5)Si vos llamás "giros lingüísticos" o "jergas" que los nombres, por ejemplo, de las frutas y hortalizas difieran en su mayoría....
Para callar expresiones de uso común, nombres muy vulgares, llegando incluso a la gramática, como sabés.
Todo esto sin incluir las jergas.
Lo del 94 % yo no me lo trago. A lo mejor, en una reunión de trabajo coincidiría el 94%. Eso será lo que analizó la Rae.
En la feria municipal, en cambio, hubiera coincidido mucho menos.
Pero, si lo hizo la Rae, no podía no ser así, así que no me maravilla. Sería como pedirle a los funcionarios de la comunidad europea que se ocupan de la interacción social entre los estados miembros, que ilustren el nivel de colaboración que hay entre los susodichos países...
¿Vos te esperarías que dijeran que no se aguantan recíprocamente?...



6)No se debe preferir ninguno, pero se tiene que elegir uno, casi siempre.
Así como vos tendrías que elegir si hablar el inglés británico, o el americano. A no ser que hables ambos a la vez mudando de código en el mismo discurso....
Yo te digo lo que leo.
Los estudiantes de Estados Unidos, suelen estudiar, con razón, el español mexicano.
Los de Brasil, prefieren en su mayoría el argentino.
Los de Europa, el de España. Es normal.
No le veo defecto en esto.
Por supuesto, están también los _bochos_ que aprenden todo a la vez 
¿No existe uno u otro??....
Ejm, esto me lo tendrás que aclarar....No sabía que el español se hubiera vuelto _esperanto ._
De todas formas, para mí tampoco, como ves, son un problema las diferencias que hay en el español. Para nada.
Pero no por eso las aminoro, si hablo con un profano, le digo que sí que hay distinciones. Pero que con aplicación y entrega, puede llegar a dominar más de una variedad de español, no es algo así difícil.



7)Y dale....



8)Andáselo a explicar a los que aprendieron español en España y luego se fueron de gira en Argentina.....



9)¿Son la misma palabra?? estarás bromeando....En Argentina hay cientos de palabras que en España nunca se oyeron ni a patadas, y muchísimas de esas, de hecho la mayoría, no están ubicadas en ningún diccionario común, tampoco en el mamotreto académico.
A veces, no están ni siquiera recopiladas, si no en diccionarios muy especiales o en recolecciones de argentinismos.
No hace falta ser expertos para darse cuenta, y no me parece posible negar esta evidencia.
La diferencia que hay en los pueblos existe, pero es mínima, como en todos los idiomas, respecto de la que hay entre estados distintos.
Y estas, aumentan aún si los continentes son distintos ellos también.
Negar esto me parece un absurdo, personalmente. No creo que el español necesite este tipo de "propaganda" barata, tiene una salud bien firme y se la banca re bien, a pesar de todas las diferencias que hay en este bello idioma.
Y luego, me parece que vos con eso de que las palabras "sean las mismas", estés escudándote un poco en lo que comenté antes, o sea que en español no hay variaciones gráficas entre una palabra y la otra, a diferencia del inglés y del portugués.
Eso puede ser, pero para mí es una menudencia: escribir _seleçao_ o _seleççao_ no quita ni añade nada.
Es baldío que el español no tenga esto, si luego hay palabras que de una a otra parte no se entienden porque en algunos lados simplemente no existen.
Y para concluir, mirá que esto tampoco es cierto, eh....En español, aunque no parezca, existen también variaciones gráficas dentro de la misma palabra. En Argentina, se escribe, y se pronuncia, _chofer_.
En España, _chófer_. En Argentina, _video_. En España, _vídeo_. En Argentina, _mitín_. En España, _mitin_. En Argentina, _la biquini_, _la tanga_, _el sauna_. En España, _el biquini_, _el tanga_, _la sauna_.
Y muchísimas más.
Bueno, a mí esto me parece una pequeñez, por ser sinceros.
Pero vos dijiste que los ingleses no tenían "norma". Entonces, mirá que para el español sería lo mismo.
Vos decís que el Rae recoge esto?...No, no siempre. Lo de mitín, biquini, tanga y sauna no, y muchos más tampoco.
Y luego, tranquilo, los diccionarios ingleses y portugueses también suelen recoger las diferencias, che.



10)Estoy de acuerdo, en estos casos las lenguas son maternas las dos.
Sólo, se puede marcar una distinción entre cuál sea la primera lengua y cuál la segunda.
Para la aplastante mayoría de los argentinos, el español es primera lengua.
Lo mismo no pasa en España.
Esto no significa nada, antes de que me reprendas, nada más que lo que leés, nada en absoluto, no saques ninguna conclusión porque no hay.
Es solo reportar los datos de ese estudio que leí, nada más.
Fue lo que hice, no pensé que a algunos les hubiera molestado...
De haberlo sabido, no lo hubiera escrito...
De todas formas, no fui yo el que realizó la encuesta, che.
Fue alguna institución que se ocupa del español....
Estos, como los de la Rae, no hacen más que encuestar acá y allá, mirá vos que quisquillosos......

Perdona si mi post parece duro, te aseguro que no es esa mi intención. Me encantan estos temas y a veces me apasiono demasiado. Espero sepas disculparme si hay algo que te hizo sentir mal.

No te preocupés, así por lo menos sabía que a vos también te gustan estas discusiones y me despaché a gusto...: )
Fuera de bromas, espero vos tampoco te molestes por lo que escribí.
Si algo no te gustó, perdoná.
Saludos


----------



## xeneize

Las demás respuestas las tuve que numerar porque no me daba abasto para poner el texto.
De todas formas, son las respuestas, según su orden, a tus observaciones, así que no hace falta más que controlar un poquito más arriba....


----------



## esedex

Pahuito said:


> Andreas, no te preocupes por tu talento, que pareces tener bastante.
> Soy chileno, vivo en Chile y voy a intentar responderte.
> 
> Antes que nada, tengo que aclarar que nuestro idioma se llama castellano, no español. En españa se hablan muchos idiomas y entre ellos el castellano, que se llama así por ser originario de la región de Castilla.
> 
> Los chilenos hablamos probablemente el peor español de América Latina.
> Tenemos una pésima pronunciación y para muchos extranjeros es muy difícil entendernos. Incluso para hispanoparlantes.
> 
> Aquí nadie distingue entre la "C", la "S" y la "Z", y todas se pronuncian igual. La personas de menos educación las pronuncian como la "Z" de españa y las más educadas como la "S".
> 
> Pero tenemos muchos vicios de pronunciación más: confundimos la "R" con la "L", alargamos la "CH" haciendo que suene "SH", no pronunciamos la última sílaba de cada palabra, confundimos "TR" con "CH", etc., etc. etc.
> 
> Así es que te recomiendo fijarte más en la pronunciación de los bolivianos, los peruanos, los ecuatorianos y los argentinos, porque todos ellos han llegado a excelentes y bellas versiones del idioma castellano, perfectamente entendibles a hispanoparlantes de cualquier lugar del mundo, sin la complicada pronunciación del castellano original.
> 
> Por último, el castellano de España es usado por menos del 5% de los hispanoparlantes del mundo, así es que no te compliques con su aparatosa pronunciación. Si hablas castellano como los países que arriba te nombré, te éntenderán en cualquier lugar del mundo.
> 
> Pahuito



¿En qué Chile vive este señor?, es cierto que hay ciertos problemas en el castellano de Chile, y son ciertos algunos de los problemas que nombraste, pero estoy totalmente seguro que esa no es la regla y que son una minoría. Además, acá nadie pronuncia la 'z' como en España, y eso es en toda Latinoamérica. Me parece Pahuito que tu visión es totalmente estricta y sacada posiblemente de algún librillo  o página web que has encontrado por ahí. Tal vez si sales a la calle o tomas el metro puedas escuchar el castellano de Chile.

Saludos


----------



## totor

Pahuito, en primer lugar, quiero que sepas que no me puse en fila para pegarte  .

En segundo lugar, bienvenido al foro.



Pahuito said:


> Los chilenos hablamos probablemente el peor español de América Latina.



Y en tercer lugar lo más importante: yo adoro la forma de hablar de los shilenos. Yo soy uno de esos de los que habla Ieracub:



ieracub said:


> Resulta paradojal que Argónida, mjmuak y PABLO, españoles, valoren el español chileno más que un propio chileno. Gracias, chicos



(Disculpa que te corrija, mi amigo, pero supongo que es lo que quisiste decir  .)


----------



## josé león

Pahuito said:


> Andreas, no te preocupes por tu talento, que pareces tener bastante.
> Soy chileno, vivo en Chile y voy a intentar responderte.
> 
> Antes que nada, tengo que aclarar que nuestro idioma se llama castellano, no español. En españa se hablan muchos idiomas y entre ellos el castellano, que se llama así por ser originario de la región de Castilla.
> Pahuito


 
Saludos Pahuito: 
creo que nuestro idioma se llama Español: miremos lo que dice el Diccionario Panhipánico de Dudas:
"*español*. Para designar la lengua común de España y de muchas naciones de América, y que también se habla como propia en otras partes del mundo, son válidos los términos _castellano_ y _español_. La polémica sobre cuál de estas denominaciones resulta más apropiada está hoy superada. El término _español_ resulta más recomendable por carecer de ambigüedad, ya que se refiere de modo unívoco a la lengua que hablan hoy cerca de cuatrocientos millones de personas. Asimismo, es la denominación que se utiliza internacionalmente (_Spanish, espagnol, Spanisch, spagnolo,_ etc.). Aun siendo también sinónimo de _español,_ resulta preferible reservar el término _castellano_ para referirse al dialecto románico nacido en el Reino de Castilla durante la Edad Media, o al dialecto del español que se habla actualmente en esta región. En España, se usa asimismo el nombre _castellano_ cuando se alude a la lengua común del Estado en relación con las otras lenguas cooficiales en sus respectivos territorios autónomos, como el catalán, el gallego o el vasco.

Saludos

jl


----------



## lamartus

xeneize said:


> Por cierto, un británico y un australiano, que según vos no tendrían norma, esos incultos , se entienden bien. A mi parecer, igual o mejor que un español y un argentino.
> Luego, depende de las personas, por supuesto.



Deberías haber visto como dos mujeres de Kansas trataban de decirle a un taxista en Melbourne (de Melbourne de toda la vida) que las llevara a la capilla. Hicieron falta un español y un chileno para hacerle entender al buen hombre dónde querían ir y después numerosas intervenciones para saldar la deuda del hotel y demás gestiones bastante sencillas. ¡Para morirse se risa!

Por lo demás no me voy a repetir para no aburrir más de lo que ya hice. Sigo opinando exactamente lo mismo. No podrás jamás convencerme de que no comparto idioma con el otro lado del atlántico ni de que tenemos normas distintas por el simple hecho de que se vosee o se ustedee, o de que me entiendo difícilmente con un argentino (tengo dos al habla ahora mismo riéndose con la ocurrencia de las "normas distintas", pero claro, quizá son dos raros), o de que hay más hablantes de castellano como primera lengua en Argentina que en España, porque simplemente no es verdad. Repasa esos estudios que leiste porque te aseguro que en muchos casos distan enormemente de la realidad. 

Se me olvidaba: "Mi hermano salió hace diez minutos" se diría con esa forma verbal en España y en cualquier parte porque esa es la forma correcta de expresar un pasado acabado; no es que yo lo diga, es que lo decimos así (si con la diferencia te referías al "recién", no me parece tan importante como para negar la norma de uso común del pretérito perfecto simple que es lo importante de la frase).

Un saludo y un gran perdón para todos los foreros porque colamos esta discusión en este hilo y no correspondía.

Salud


----------



## xeneize

Hola, me parece que estás algo "difuminando" la realidad....
Que el pretérito se usa de manera distinta en España y en América lo suele saber cualquiera que lea alguna gramática básica de este idioma, incluso en tierras lejanas como puede ser Groenlandia....
Así que, no voy a agregar nada sobre este asunto.

Por el resto, sigo pensando que no haya una única norma.
Luego, podés pensar el contrario, por supuesto.
Vos no me irías nunca a convencer a mí, ni yo a vos, está re bien 

Pero, por lo menos, no saques de quicio mis palabras, por favor: porque las exagerás para hacerlas parecere ridículas??..
Sé algo sobre estas técnicas, así que no me las apliques a mí....
Yo nunca dije que vos "no compartís idioma con el otro lado del Atlántico", nunca semejante disparate fue escrito por mí, o leíste muy mal lo que puse, o estabas muy apurado, o lo pusiste a propósito....
Cualquiera está mal, la tercera peor, por supuesto 
Eso de la norma, eso sí, para mí no es única.

No puedo juzgar sobre la rareza de tus amigos (tus palabras, eh....), pero nunca dije que no te entendirías con un argentino....
Otra vez, no hay que desvirtuar lo que uno dice....
Yo dije nomás que habría muchísimas expresiones que no se entienden, y aún más para alguien que aprenda el idioma sin ser hablante nativo.
Lo mismo que pasa en inglés.
Vos me sacaste a colación Camerún, que nada tiene que ver.
Ahora salís con Australia, pero tu cuento no me convence para nada.....
Sabés, viví en Australia, aunque no por mucho, en Sydney, y me entendían a mí, cuando recién llegué, eh, si decía "i'd like to go to the chapel", y vos querés que me trague que no entendieron a las americanas?????Andá......
Las dos de Kansas que conociste vos tenían que ser dos cabezudas pero mucho...
Conocí a un montón de americanos e ingleses por ahí, y ninguno tenía el más mínimo problema.
A no ser que el tachero que conocías vos fuera griego...
Otra vez, estoy seguro de que hay muchas más diferencias entre el español de España y el de Argentina que entre el inglés australiano y el británico o americano.

Por lo de primera lengua, sigo pensando lo mismo.
Por más que te empecines, en España hay unos 44 millones de personas.
En Argentina, estamos por los 39 millones.
En España, pero, además de haber muchísimos más extranjeros, hay unos 4-5 millones que utilizan el catalán como primera lengua, unos 3 millones que utilizan el gallego, luego el vasco....
Bueno, hacé vos la resta, a ver si te sale mejor que a mí.
Yo te lo aconsejaría a vos que revises lo que leíste....

Chau 
Y perdón por despistarme del hilo-


----------



## Jellby

xeneize said:


> Bueno, sí, pero....¿qué quiere decir eso? que se tiene que escribir _respecto_ y _selección_ en todos lados, por ejemplo, y no como hacen en portugués "seleçao" (en Brasil) y "seleççao" (en Portugal) o "theatre" (en Reino Unido y Australia) y "theater" (en EE.UU. y Canadá)
> Si eso es la norma, entonces bien, el español tiene una única norma.



Sí, eso es la norma



> Si la norma es tutear a todos, no la tiene, se vosea también.
> Si la norma es _vosotrear_, no la tiene, hay quienes _ustedean_ nomás.



Eso no es norma, eso es uso, costumbre, estilo... Cuando uno de estos usos no es frecuente en España, no suele sonar incorrecto, pero sí extraño, curioso, pintoresco, gracioso, forzado... Claro, si uno pretende "imitar" a un español y lo hace con voseo, pues sí, resulta incorrecto.


----------



## lamartus

xeneize said:


> Quiero tan sólo añadir, refiriéndome a un comentario de alguno, que España sería el cuarto o quinto país por número de hispanohablantes que tengan el español como lengua materna, después de México, Colombia, Argentina, y, creo, EE.UU



Creo que lo nuestro empezó aquí y es donde nació el malentendido. El problema, creo, son los conceptos lengua materna, primera lengua, etc.
Si ves mi post original hablo de comunidad de habla. Quizá tampoco sea una definición clara, pero mi intención era, ni más ni menos, que englobar a los hablantes *nativos *de español que hay en España. Estos son el 98.2% de la población según cifras obtenidas hasta 2005 (una vueltecita por las últimas publicaciones que andan en el horno, viene a confirmar esto para 2006). Creo que es por eso que no nos pusimos de acuerdo.
Si es primera lengua, materna o paterna se lo dejo a los del censo lingüístico. 
La circunstancia es esa, es decir, que somos el tercer país en número de hablantes nativos de español. Si vos querés establecer otra clasificación basándonte en "primera lengua" o cualquier otra categoría ¡bienvenida sea! Pero esto esto lo que es y no da para mucho más.

En cuanto a lo de los niños groenlandeses, creo ya te comenté en privado que me parece un comentario grosero y no porque sea políticamente incorrecto usar a los niños groenlandeses que lean una gramática española, sino porque el tono es desafiante y busca humillar. Te pediría por favor, que en beneficio de todos, por respetar las normas de cortesía en las que se basa este foro, y ya que te digo por segunda vez que me siento molesta con ese comentario, editaras el post para eliminarlo o cambiarlo por lo que sea que no resulte tan ofensivo; la ironía puede ser más fina que eso. Te lo agradezco por adelantado.

Lamartus

P.D: Para ulteriores ocasiones te aconsejo que uses el punto y seguido cuando corresponda; tus post serán seguro más fáciles de leer. 
Gracias por todo y cuídate.


----------



## xeneize

****
Los mensajes privados son... privados.
Martine (Mod...)
 Y volvés con eso de la lengua......No es mi culpa si pensanste un montón de cosas equivocadas...Lo revolviste todo, perdoname...yo no quise hacer referencia ni a cómo se habla el español, ni a quién lo habla mejor, ni nada ni nada.....
Pensaste mal, me parece, sin tener por qué, lo siento.
Sí, como hablante nativos sería así, España tercera.
Pero yo puse como hablantes primera lengua.
¿Es un concepto tan complicado??...
Para mí no. En esta clasificación España está cuarta, según mis datos por supuesto.
Nada más. No sé por qué te molestó tanto......Para mí, está claro, no hay malentendidos. ¿Qué quiere decir que no da para mucho más?
No tiene que dar para nada que no sea lo que puse.

También, lo de los groenlandeses, no tiene nada de grosero para mí..
No es en tono desafiante, no busca humillar a nadie.
Eso lo pensaste vos, yo no le veo humillación ninguna.....
No habrá sido fino, ok, pero tampoco ofensivo.
Utilicé a los groenlandeses como sinónimo de pueblo lejano, nada más.
Es como decir....."hasta tan lejos saben eso!"....Normal criterio geográfico.Podía haber puesto muchos lugares más, en cambio.
Puesto que tu susceptibilidad está muy alta, según yo, lo voy a modificar.
Pero es por vos, porque me lo pediste, no por ser grosero, ni por las reglas, que no pienso haber quebrantado en ninguna manera.
Lo de los puntos, pienso usarlos cuando, según mi juicio, encajan bien y corresponden.
Saludos


----------



## xeneize

Jellby said:


> Sí, eso es la norma
> 
> Hola Jelby, pero si la _norma_ es únicamente a escribir algunas palabras de la misma manera, me parece un criterio manco, ya que no creo que inglés o portugués carezcan de norma respecto del español por escribir diferentemente alguna palabra.
> Me parecen quisquillas. De todas formas, si así fuera, también el español tendría palabras que se escriben de manera distinta, como chofer/chófer, mitín/mitin, la biquini/el biquini...etc.


----------



## Jellby

xeneize said:


> Hola Jelby, pero si la _norma_ es únicamente a escribir algunas palabras de la misma manera, me parece un criterio manco



Pero la norma no es sólo eso, y no dice que todas las palabras tengan que escribirse de una determinada manera, como las que has indicado. Sólo digo que la norma habla de algunas cosas, mientras que otras las deja según el uso... y a la larga resulta que es el uso el que hace la norma, la norma no se impone, pero es bueno tener una referencia.


----------



## xeneize

Totalmente de acuerdo, Jellby.
Sigue siéndome algo críptico lo que abarcaría la _norma_ en el español y lo que en cambio no englobaría, pero voy a averiguarlo en algún texto de lingüística a ver qué encuentro.
Lo que quería subrayar yo es que, entonces, también el inglés tendría una _norma_, así como, simplemente, toda lengua codificada.
Saludos


----------



## belén

Os recuerdo que el tema original del hilo es: *¿**Ceceo en America Latina?

*Gracias,
Belén


----------



## pejeman

lamartus said:


> Andreas_Jensen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ¡Hola todos!
> 
> Voy a intentar esto en español. Os pido perdón si soy totalmente sin talento .
> 
> Hoy he hablado con una chica danesa que tiene un padre de Chile y entonces habla un poco en español.quote]
> 
> Yo lo diría así:
> 
> Hoy he hablado con una chica danesa cuyo padre es de Chile y entonces habla un poco de español...
> 
> Es que eso de "tener un padre" en este contexto, me parece que proviene de querer decir que uno de sus padres (el padre o bien la madre) es chileno. Mi versión supone que es el padre el chileno y no la madre.
> 
> Saludos.
Click to expand...


----------



## chaquira16

Buenos días, caballero.

Nunca hubiera pensado que mi intervendión diese lugar a tamaña respuesta. No entiendo que emitir una opinión, con educación y respeto, pueda airar tanto. Tal vez convenga pensar antes de contestar tan desproporcionadamente.
De todos modos por la parte alíquota que me corresponde en este malentendido pido disculpas si ofendí.
Ahora pasemos a responder sólo a aquellas afirmaciones que me parecen objeto de respuesta.



Dr. Quizá said:


> Desde luego si a haber vivido casi 30 años en la zona o a haber atendido esta mañana a entre 20 y 30 personas y que ni una sola fuera ceceante no lo considera vd. rigor científico puede estar vd. segura de que esas afirmaciones, efectivamente, tienen nulo _rigor científico_. Entre otras cosas, porque no pretenden tenerlo. "Rigor empírico", es lo que tienen sin quererlo. O quizá sea que vd. no ha hecho un correcto análsis _científico_ de lo que ha leído.
> 
> Precisamente a esto me refería cuando afirmaba que la experiencia particular no permite elevar lo que uno comprueba a categoría, por muchos que sean la experiencia y los años de comprobación de un hecho; salvo que se haya hecho un rastreo por toda la zona.
> Que se haya producido una hipercorreción por ser el ceceo hábito frecuente en zonas rurales no lo convierte en un fenómeno lingüístico incorrecto.
> 
> Pues sí: En cierto modo viene a ser como mezclar churras con merinas porque del total de esas ovejas sólo algunas son merinas  Por otra parte, aquí no sumamos peras con manzanas, sino con peros, si acaso.
> 
> Sin comentario.
> 
> El ceporro del [ahora ex] alcalde lo sería igualmente si fuera un "seporro", y vincular un hecho con otro es una observación _carente de rigor científico_ de lo que puse. Lo demás, es aproximadamente lo que ya sabía.
> 
> Pues por esto mismo ¿ qué tiene que ver el alcalde aquí?
> 
> Vaya, no seré yo quien se arriesgue a hacer una definición insuficientemente científica de tal fenómeno.
> 
> Pues yo lo preguntaba porque el DRAE no registra ninguna entrada de *gegeo. No había intención aviesa en mi demanda.
> Un forista ha explicado a qué se refería con *gegeo.
> Conocía el fenómeno lingüístico de la aspiración de _h _y s, por influencia árabe, pero esto no es ningún vulgarismo ni error fonético.
> 
> 
> Con Dios, señora.


 
Quede usted con Él, caballero.

Y , ahora, admitamos que emitir opiniones diferentes e incluso opuestas no tiene por qué ofender.También que debemos distinguir entre opinión, siempre subjetiva, y criterio con argumentos rigurosos. Por simple cuestión de precisión. 
Esto no lo digo por usted ( el tratamiento no lo he determinado yo) sino por todos: en demasiadas ocasiones confundimos opinión con criterio, lo que suele confundirnos.
Por mi parte todo olvidado.


----------

